# AutoCAD or Microstation



## What!! (Mar 30, 2007)

What do you guys think. We work on mostly municipal work expanding onto land development.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 30, 2007)

I have worked with both and IMHO AutoCad is more friendly to use than MicroStation. Just my opininon but I might be biased since for three years I used AutoCad at all times.

Good Luck!


----------



## GTScott (Mar 30, 2007)

I prefer AutoCAD. That being said, I find that many municipalities are still using Microstation as many DOTs are still using it. I find it to be a pain to navigate as it is 100% different from AutoCAD.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

I would find out what the municipality or othe client uses. It is much better to be working from the same platform regardless of the claim of compatibility.

My experience is consistent with Luis' - I am more proficient with AutoCAD. I also may be an old-timer that is accustomed to one platform over the other :Locolaugh: However, for my purposes, I have found AUTOCAD interfaces more easily with other common applications (like ARCGIS) than microstation.

:Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2007)

microstation is really best suited for roads and really really large site jobs.

Although I personally think Autocad sucks :Locolaugh:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 30, 2007)

I think a lot of state DOTs want their work done in MicroStation. Then again some DOTs use metric so they're all screwed up to start with.

For local public works and private land development, AutoCad should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> Although I personally think Autocad sucks :Locolaugh:


:Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## What!! (Mar 30, 2007)

We had 4 autocad licenses. I just ordered 1 microstation license because we are anticipating future jobs which will require microstation so that we can get familiar with it now than later. I have heard from people that microstation is a pain to begin with but once you get used to it, autocad doesnt even come close. Also, i dont want to pay autocad 500 bucks per year per seat just to get the latest version. they retire autocad every 4 years. autocad 2005 is now in process of getting retired. autodesk suckkkkks big time.


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 1, 2007)

TexasPE said:


> We had 4 autocad licenses. I just ordered 1 microstation license because we are anticipating future jobs which will require microstation so that we can get familiar with it now than later. I have heard from people that microstation is a pain to begin with but once you get used to it, autocad doesnt even come close. Also, i dont want to pay autocad 500 bucks per year per seat just to get the latest version. they retire autocad every 4 years. autocad 2005 is now in process of getting retired. autodesk suckkkkks big time.


I have used both. The biggest pain is just changing systems and upgrading technology for those systems.

I would use whatever you can best use with your clients. I am stuck with using 1995 Microstation at work. I have a much better version with Civil pak for home.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 8, 2007)

AutoCAD Land Development is what it sounds like you need. You would really love and be better off with AutoCAD Civil 3D.

However, Microstation is mandated by most DOT's and some munincipalities. So you need to see if you will be required to give them Microstation deliverables.

We have both, I've worked with both (haven't used CAD for 2 yrs now, I miss it) and I can say that for land development, multiple surface extractions, cut sheets w/ cross sections, profiles, etc. that AutoCAD outperforms Microstation big time.

However, I don't have or have used Microstations PowerCivil add-on so it may be great.


----------



## Hill William (Apr 9, 2007)

What design packages do you guys use with Microstation? We use InRoads and InRoads Survey to work with it to do our Surveys, x-sections, alignements, hyrdaulics, etc.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2007)

we have used caice in georgia, and geopak for FL, &amp; SC.

Ga is changing to inroads but it wont be for several more years.

I like Caice, most people cant stand it , but I think it makes more sense to me due to my surveying background.

Geopak is pretty sweet in terms of cad production, but I have heard inroads is pretty good also, but I have never used it.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 9, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> What design packages do you guys use with Microstation? We use InRoads and InRoads Survey to work with it to do our Surveys, x-sections, alignements, hyrdaulics, etc.


That's what we have to use when we are doing shit for you guys. Everyone else gets AutoCAD.

I'm convinced Bentley pays big $$ to the right people to keep all these DOT's using MicroStation.

although, I have found a couple things that MicroStation does a little better when modeling, it allows a more seamless intersection tie-in


----------



## Hill William (Apr 10, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> That's what we have to use when we are doing shit for you guys. Everyone else gets AutoCAD.
> I'm convinced Bentley pays big $$ to the right people to keep all these DOT's using MicroStation.
> 
> although, I have found a couple things that MicroStation does a little better when modeling, it allows a more seamless intersection tie-in



Once I'm finished with my alignments and sections, I use HECRAS. I HATE HECRAS.


----------



## caneriver (Apr 10, 2007)

We use PowerCivil, a Bentley product and LOVE it. If you do any subdivision work at all it is worth looking at their subdivision layout tools. It is written specifically for civil work and the tech support is provided by live civil PE's who speak english. I used Autocad with Land Development for several years before and thought it was bulky and not well suited for civil engineering. A good thing about the Bentley products is that you can work in dgn, dwg (even older versions), and dxf drawing files - Autocad only reads recent dwg and dxf files.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Jun 12, 2007)

I work in the private industry.... in the Transportation field.... every DOT that I have ever worked with is using Microstation..... most are now V8 instead of J.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 3, 2007)

OK...I'm going to be one of the few that will say - Microstation is HANDS-DOWN a better program!!!

I've been using Microstation and Geopak for almost 20 years!!!! I've spent most of those years working in the Roadway design portion of our business, and since most DOT's, including North and South Carolina require work to be submitted in that format, that's what I've done, but the last few years, I've been more invloved in Stream restoration and now Site/Civil design. I'm now in charge of a production group that ONLY knows Autocad, and LDD....and I only know Microstation and Geopak. There is NO way that they can beat me in ANY task regardless of what it is....AND...many times we will work strictly in DWG file format. I can open an Autocad file, and work in it, just like I was using Autocad, only I get to use the better programs!!!!

If you have an experienced person that you can call on for assistance, Microstation is the way to go!


----------



## Eckybay (Jul 3, 2007)

I started on AutoCad and Eagle Point. Switched to Microstation and Geopak for the DOT jobs...and I love it. The office still runs both, but if the client doesn't have a preference as to if AutoCAD or Microstation is used, it gets done in Microstation any more. Sure, the initial switch was a pain, but after I got over the learning stage, it's soo much better.

And since Microstation can save to AutoCAD format, I can still use it on the odd file or two that crops up.


----------



## tm_PE (Jul 21, 2007)

Since I don't have Microstation, my opinion on which one is better is not available. However, TurboCAD will read and write both file types and will enable me to save and read to either format. For $40 on ebay, it is a good deal.

Just a helpful hint.


----------

